# 360 or wii



## CJL18 (May 28, 2007)

i'm really leaning towards the Wii becuase it's alot cheaper, but then again the wii wont have Nfl 2k8 and GTA4 hmm which should i get


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=50907

Have a look at my thread here ^^

I ended up going for the xbox in the end, edit: and it's fucking mint!


----------



## shtonkalot (May 28, 2007)

You're going to have a lot of smartasses voting the third option.






 Like me.

I'm going to get a 360 soon but have been very happy with my Wii.
I see them as both (and even later the PS3) being fairly essential purchases for myself at some point though.


----------



## Hitto (May 28, 2007)

If there are at least theee games you want for the 360, by all means, get the 360.

Honestly, we bought a 360 and crackdown to play the halo 3 beta. We got bored really fast. The other games on it really aren't my cup of tea. I regret my half of the purchase.


----------



## jaxxster (May 28, 2007)

Id say a 360 aswell. Dont be fooled by the wii's gimicks...They're not as good as they're made out to be. Don't get me wrong the wii is a console worth having but the 360 has alot more to offer.


----------



## rashef (May 28, 2007)

As much as I am a nintendo fan i'd go with x360 for now and save money for Wii so when they realease some titles worth playing you'll be ready.


----------



## .TakaM (May 28, 2007)

flip a coin
can't go wrong either way


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

http://wii.ign.com/objects/868/868496.html


----------



## nintendofreak (May 28, 2007)

Wii

SSBB


----------



## Costello (May 28, 2007)

gears of war, lost planet, oblivion, burnout revenge, top spin 2, GTA 4, Naruto, Assassin's Creed, Alan Wake, Tenchu, Halo 3, Fable 2, Elveon, Haze, Crysis, The Elder Scrolls 5, mass effect, too human, DMC4, RE5, timeshift, the darkness, bioshock, Stranglehold, shadowrun, forza motorsport 2, katamari, two worlds, new medal of honor. 

versus

Zelda TP, super smash bros brawl, metroid prime 3, and hmm... mario football, mario kart, mario tennis, mario galaxy, mario this, mario that... ?


----------



## michaelf (May 28, 2007)

If you want to play real games, get a 360. It's that simple. 
You can play both good Wii games on a Gamecube.


----------



## Tomobobo (May 28, 2007)

Yeah all those games you listed Costello aren't going to run on a 360 for very long.  You'll get the 3rlod before you can say Grand Theft Auto 4.

Plus most of those games for the 360 are what I refer to as "hype" and don't offer any long-lasting appeal.  Sure Live! is ok, but it's costly and you can't run backups on it anymore.  Games for 360 are $60 and most don't even have split screen multiplayer.

The Wii however is awesome for Smash Brawl along with the pricetag, fun factor, modability, and complete Gamecube backwards compatibility.  Emulators for the Gamecube, Smash for the Wii, Smash for the Cube, Mario Kart for the Wii, Mario Kart for the Cube, Zelda for the Wii, Zelda for the Cube...  You can't lose with a wii.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 28 2007 said:


> gears of war, lost planet, oblivion, burnout revenge, top spin 2, GTA 4, Naruto, Assassin's Creed, Alan Wake, Tenchu, Halo 3, Fable 2, Elveon, Haze, Crysis, The Elder Scrolls 5, mass effect, too human, DMC4, RE5, timeshift, the darkness, bioshock, Stranglehold, shadowrun, forza motorsport 2, katamari, two worlds, new medal of honor.
> 
> versus
> 
> Zelda TP, super smash bros brawl, metroid prime 3, and hmm... mario football, mario kart, mario tennis, mario galaxy, mario this, mario that... ?



Can you tell he's xbox mad?

Check these two essential games list:
Wii - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=48431
Xbox360 - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51432


----------



## aslacker55 (May 28, 2007)

Get both, that's what I did. I do have to say xbox 360 has better games at the moment, but the 360 tends to break down faster. My 360 got the 3 red lights after 7 months of use. I had to change out the fans, take out the x clamps, and put arctic silver to fix it. But it was all worth it.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

Why didn't you just send it to MS?


----------



## nintendofreak (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aslacker55 @ May 28 2007 said:


> Get both, that's what I did. I do have to say xbox 360 has better games at the moment, but the 360 tends to break down faster. My 360 got the 3 red lights after 7 months of use. I had to change out the fans, take out the x clamps, and put arctic silver to fix it. But it was all worth it.




cant go wrong with getting both


----------



## square (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 28 2007 said:


> gears of war, lost planet, oblivion, burnout revenge, top spin 2, GTA 4, Naruto, Assassin's Creed, Alan Wake, Tenchu, Halo 3, Fable 2, Elveon, Haze, Crysis, The Elder Scrolls 5, mass effect, too human, DMC4, RE5, timeshift, the darkness, bioshock, Stranglehold, shadowrun, forza motorsport 2, katamari, two worlds, new medal of honor.



Half of these titles are still in pre-production/ early production ( So wait for a price drop) and secondly alot of these games are sequels that I find are getting worse and worse.


----------



## aslacker55 (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> Why didn't you just send it to MS?



I hacked the DVD drive to play backups, so the warranty was voided. I'm still not banned from live by the way.


----------



## Costello (May 28, 2007)

some of the games I listed for both consoles are in early production;
only 13 out of the 29 games I mentionned are sequels ("getting worse and worse" is your opinion, if you think Oblivion is worse than Morrowind that's er... tragic)
the thing is, I got a 360 and a Wii.. I was much more of a wii fanboy back in the early wii days. It's just that I prefer my 360 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah all those games you listed Costello aren't going to run on a 360 for very long. You'll get the 3rlod before you can say Grand Theft Auto 4.
> 
> Plus most of those games for the 360 are what I refer to as "hype" and don't offer any long-lasting appeal. Sure Live! is ok, but it's costly and you can't run backups on it anymore. Games for 360 are $60 and most don't even have split screen multiplayer.
> 
> The Wii however is awesome for Smash Brawl along with the pricetag, fun factor, modability, and complete Gamecube backwards compatibility. Emulators for the Gamecube, Smash for the Wii, Smash for the Cube, Mario Kart for the Wii, Mario Kart for the Cube, Zelda for the Wii, Zelda for the Cube... You can't lose with a wii.


* "3rlod": no comment.
* _..."hype" and don't offer any long-lasting appeal_: er.. okay... ..... I'm sorry but I don't know what else to say besides "I disagree" on that one. Most games do offer, in my opinion, "long lasting appeal" as you say.
* I'm not saying the 360 is perfect or that the wii sucks, I'm only saying that if I were in his position my decision would be made already. Objectively, the 360 has got more good titles coming than the wii... if you disagree, prove me wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* a lot of people can still use the XBOX live with a modded console (fortunately that includes me and all my friends)
* _you can't run backups on it anymore. Games for 360 are $60 and most don't even have split screen multiplayer_: you can run backups, and most games do have a split screen multiplayer.

Do you own an Xbox 360, Tomboboboo? if you do, I don't know how you can be telling people such lies...


----------



## Hitto (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick question, why is GTA a console seller? I usually play those games on the PC, wouldn't imagine playing "crippled" versions (read : un-moddable so you can't add new cars or models or skins, can't add MP3s as your radio station, and IIRC, MICROPAYMENTS? More like "please boycott my game, Hitto!")

@aslacker : softmod?

I think overall, it's better to get a wii if you have "meatspace" friends (even though I'm hooked to mario football, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) because the games appeal to really anyone, just like they advertised. Girlfriend, parents, casual and non-gamers, etc.

But if you're a hardcore gamer and don't have a PC (the situation boggles my mind as a cheap 300$ PC can run any new game for the moment... Except halo 2 on vista, lol), the 360 will have a solid offering for you. Keep in mind you have to love shooting games to love the 360. (shooting games on the wii, on the other hand, SUCK.)


----------



## aslacker55 (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ May 28 2007 said:


> @aslacker : softmod?



Xtreme 5.3b on ms28. I used the bad flash method using a via vt6421L sata card to flash the dvd drive.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 28, 2007)

I'd say get an Xbox 360, but only if you get a long warranty to go with it. I've heard from alot of people that it breaks down.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ May 28 2007 said:


> But if you're a hardcore gamer and don't have a PC (the situation boggles my mind as a cheap 300$ PC can run any new game for the moment... Except halo 2 on vista, lol), the 360 will have a solid offering for you. Keep in mind you have to love shooting games to love the 360. (shooting games on the wii, on the other hand, SUCK.)



Ahem...sry to butt in but if you can find a 300$ PC that runs Oblivion, Stalker, BF2142 and Company of Heroes then i will EAT my Wii!! (unless you think it is 1998 now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

Also just wait for Metroid Corruption before you 'shoot' down shooting games on the Wii....

I got a 'high end PC' so i dont need an Xbox.. but i end up playing on my 'cheapo' Wii a hell of lot more...and i will do for the foreseeable future


----------



## Hitto (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ May 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ May 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But if you're a hardcore gamer and don't have a PC (the situation boggles my mind as a cheap 300$ PC can run any new game for the moment... Except halo 2 on vista, lol), the 360 will have a solid offering for you. Keep in mind you have to love shooting games to love the 360. (shooting games on the wii, on the other hand, SUCK.)
> ...



I never said you'd run oblivion at 1600x1200... But I'll provide the ketchup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Metroid Prime 3 will certainly use the same "bounding box" bullshit the other games use as that is the end-all-be-all solution in devland right now for the wii. I fucking hate the bounding box. "Whoops, someone's attacking you from behind, time to push the right edge of the screen to tuuuuuurn arouuuund sloooowly...."
I am personally happier with my wii than with the 360, but tastes differ. Currently, playing FPS games either with a joypad OR the wiimote is a bad experience for me. Mouse+keyboard ftw.
If your wiewpoint could rotate as fast as you rotate the wiimote (which is technically feasible, just look at how many mini-games have you hold your wiimote in certain positions that do not take advantage of the pointer), I would instantly shell out my cash for any game exploiting it.
Sadly, it seems not one wii FPS developer has ever wanted to try it out.


----------



## hankchill (May 28, 2007)

Wii FTW.

Paying for Xbox Live is t3h suxx0r3z.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 28 2007 said:


> gears of war, lost planet, oblivion, burnout revenge, top spin 2, GTA 4, Naruto, Assassin's Creed, Alan Wake, Tenchu, Halo 3, Fable 2, Elveon, Haze, Crysis, The Elder Scrolls 5, mass effect, too human, DMC4, RE5, timeshift, the darkness, bioshock, Stranglehold, shadowrun, forza motorsport 2, katamari, two worlds, new medal of honor.
> 
> versus
> 
> Zelda TP, super smash bros brawl, metroid prime 3, mario football, mario kart, mario tennis, mario galaxy, project hammer, day of crisis, wii sports, wii play, red steel, red steel 2, geometry wars, manhunt 2, mortal kombat, super paper mario, final fantasy, RE4, scarface, pokemans, guitar hero 3


Added a few more to Wii.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ May 28 2007 said:


> Added a few more to Wii.


Yeah but the games you added, don't even compare to the xbox 360 list. You just added a list of "playable" games, not amazing games.

edit: lol you added RE4, to combat's xbox's RE5... geometry wars to combat, ermm geometry wars, guitar hero against guitar hero. And how does manhunt and scarface compare to say crackdown or GTA4? Red steel.... are you serious? Mario kart isn't confirmed yet, but how would it compare to DiRT/Forza2? Then again, it's another mario kart... *yawn*. Final fantasy? Isn't FF13 exclusive for ps3? Screw final fantasy... take a look at Last Remant (Also by square enix). 

http://www.gamersreports.com/grimages/1773.../1/gr.image.jpg
http://www.gamersreports.com/grimages/1773.../1/gr.image.jpg

Yes there are some good games for Wii, but the only games that hold strong against xbox360 is Zelda and wiisports (and that's saying something)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

Red Steel one was fun, those who bash it have not played it. And the 360 has been out for a year more than the Wii. Mario Kart has been confirmed as one of the 80(or w/e) titles in development by Nintendo, and we haven't seen anything in DiRT/Forza2 that we haven't seen in any other generic racer with the exception fo new cars, and "stfu MK > you".

Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers. Here is some gameplay: http://www.ffccnews.jp/2007/05/85.html


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

RE: The franchise, that game doesn't have a touch on the final fantasy franchise. Remember FF:CC on gamecube? What a joke. Heck it doesn't even look as good as FF:XII on PS2.

No no, red steel is poor. What could have been an intuitive shooter for Wii turned into a buggy, confusing game with large learning curve to make the most out of it.

You're saying DiRT and Forza2 offer nothing to the current gameplay, yet you're using Mario Kart as an example. How ironic. Mario kart is nothing but a meer port from system to system with a few tweaks here and there. Sure the graphics will improve, but it's hardly as good looking as DiRT of Forza?


----------



## kreatosoupa (May 29, 2007)

I say go for the 360. I have 11 games for it (bought the console six months ago) and I love it. Live! is awesome, and once you start earning gamerpoints for your profile you'll be hooked. It's not that I don't like the Wii - many of my friends own one - but at the moment it's lacking in the "real" game department. I beat Zelda on my GC so there's really no reason to get the Wii  until 4 or 5 good games are out for it. Or just Metroid Prime...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And why is anyone talking about Red Steel? My gf has it so I've played both story and split screen, and honestly it's a very average game. I wouldn't even borrow it from her...


----------



## jimmy j (May 29, 2007)

Just make your choice based on the games mate. I looked at getting a wii but I couldn't live without GTA4 so I bought a 360 instead.

**IMO** The wii isn't worth buying at the moment. It has a handful of good games but most developers don't know what to do with the thing yet. Give it another 6 months to prove itself**IMO**


----------



## MC DUI (May 29, 2007)

I seriously have to laugh at some of the games Nintendo fans throw up as "good" games for the Wii...

How you can list Wii Play as an even semi-good game is beyond me, I played that thing once and felt like chucking it in the trash.

I have both a Wii and a 360 and I play my 360 a load more than my Wii. The 360 is way more fun for single player games and playing online where as the Wii is definitely way better for split-screen gaming with your mates. It really depends on what type of gaming you play more often.


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (May 29, 2007)

Wii!!, period!


----------



## Trune (May 29, 2007)

Upgarde ur pee shee.


----------



## Hitto (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> You're saying DiRT and Forza2 offer nothing to the current gameplay, yet you're using Mario Kart as an example. How ironic. Mario kart is nothing but a meer port from system to system with a few tweaks here and there. Sure the graphics will improve, but it's hardly as good looking as DiRT of Forza?



Are graphics important when you're speeding over 100 MPH? Honestly, compare driving games between the PS3 and the 360, and you'll see the only comparisons you can make are when the engine is stopped.
Seriously, taste and opinion shouldn't be discussed, but comparing a legend of videogames, innumerably copied (all copies were failures, tbh) to two "me too" driving franchises? Come the fuck on. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## jimmy j (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You're saying DiRT and Forza2 offer nothing to the current gameplay, yet you're using Mario Kart as an example. How ironic. Mario kart is nothing but a meer port from system to system with a few tweaks here and there. Sure the graphics will improve, but it's hardly as good looking as DiRT of Forza?
> ...



Graphics aren't as important as fantastic gameplay, but the average gamer prefers titles that deliver both.

PS3 and 360 can do that, the wii can't.


----------



## xiaNaix (May 29, 2007)

Keep in mind that by the time you've purchased all the accessories you need for the full 360 experience you'll probably have spent much more than you anticipated.  For example you may want another controller, wireless net adapter, Live subscription, etc.

The Wii is a great system for the casual gamer or someone who likes to have a bunch of friends over to play games, which I do.  During the week, though, when no one is around, the Wii collects dust while I play 360.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> RE: The franchise, that game doesn't have a touch on the final fantasy franchise. Remember FF:CC on gamecube? What a joke. Heck it doesn't even look as good as FF:XII on PS2.
> 
> No no, red steel is poor. What could have been an intuitive shooter for Wii turned into a buggy, confusing game with large learning curve to make the most out of it.
> 
> You're saying DiRT and Forza2 offer nothing to the current gameplay, yet you're using Mario Kart as an example. How ironic. Mario kart is nothing but a meer port from system to system with a few tweaks here and there. Sure the graphics will improve, but it's hardly as good looking as DiRT of Forza?


FF:CC was great fun when you had 4 friends over. And getting people to play together is what Wii does best at the moment.

Red Steel is not poor. Have YOU played it? The learning curve it large, but 
1) Theres a settings menu to adjust the scrolling and the cursor speed
2) The first several levels are very easy

What? Just about every Mario Kart game there has a new gameplay addition over its previous iteration. Remember Battle Mode for n64? And, of course, the controls will change, as most people have seen in Excite Truck.


----------



## dice (May 29, 2007)

I really hate fanboys...


----------



## lblk32 (May 29, 2007)

wii yo


----------



## kreatosoupa (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ May 29 2007 said:


> Keep in mind that by the time you've purchased all the accessories you need for the full 360 experience you'll probably have spent much more than you anticipated.Â For example you may want another controller, wireless net adapter, Live subscription, etc.
> 
> The Wii is a great system for the casual gamer or someone who likes to have a bunch of friends over to play games, which I do.Â During the week, though, when no one is around, the Wii collects dust while I play 360.Â



If I'm not mistaken, a wiimote/nunchuk combo costs more than a 360 wireless controller. If you want cheap you can also buy a wired controller. The wireless adapter is not needed, all routers have wired connections. The Wii on the other hand needs an extra device for wired connection, so if you don't have a wifi setup you must get a new router or that add-on. The Live! subscription can't be brought into the argument since the Wii only has one online game so far.

The 360 is a much more complete package at purchase, hands down. Headset, Lan cable, HDTV cable and 20GB of storage. There's no way to argue that.


----------



## legendofphil (May 29, 2007)

ATM it depends on what games you like to play.
But I suspect that once the devs get used to what the wiimote can do or stop being so lazy then we shall see some truly amazing games. 1st/3rd person shooters could be done so well. GTA on the Wii could be extremely violent and tiring.

IMO the Wii has more to offer in the future than the 360.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 29, 2007)

Yeah but the key thing is: Not right now.

At present, getting an xbox is the best choice cos it clearly beats the Wii in most ways. Maybe in the future things will change, but that's at least a year away... sticking with an xbox now until then means you can get a Wii later, for cheaper too probably. Win-Win.


----------



## Hitto (May 29, 2007)

Wait, I thought you guys were arguing about the *games*. If you're gonna argue about the HDTV stuff, let me say as an old fart and HDTV owner that if you're going to be picky about the graphics, indeed your console of choice should be the 360. I find the wii's graphics to be "just enough", but you young ones...

About red steel... I'd like to set the record straight as an FPS player since Wolf3D. It's one of the few games I didn't bother finishing. I usually finish every game I spent money on. Don't defend it just because it's on the wii, it's a miserable hack that the developers didn't feel like polishing, or even finishing. As an FPS, on its own, it sucks because of the broken AI that knows when you've outflanked it and will notice you the second you show one pixel out of cover. And the sword fight mini-game... Well, let's just leave it at that. The only decent idea in this game was the focus system, which made me play the game until I was shot down by a sniper... Who was *floating* ten feet above ground!

Hard games I can deal with. Bugged pieces of software don't deserve any praise. Red Steel should have spent another year in Q&A.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 29, 2007)

yeah, fanboys piss me off 2. 

i was one (well not really, i just couldnt stand the xbox 1)

buti got gven an xbox 360, and wow. grphics blew me away....and to anyone saying grphics are not important, might aswell still be playing a NES (not that i am bashing it)

then i bought a wii....and once again OMG....wiisports was adictively fun, but i had already finished zelda on my GC, so i have gotten nothing else, becuase so far nothing else entices me. (untill SSBB and mario party8 and pokemonBR)

i have played a ps3 at my mates ouse, and will get that next....it is amazing aswell. and i have always pled gta on a sony console, and will continue that tradition.


----------



## R4seller (May 29, 2007)

Wii 

You can play it with a different experience that other can't give u!!!


----------



## jimmy j (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(R4seller @ May 29 2007 said:


> Wii
> 
> You can play it with a different experience that other can't give u!!!



Xbox 360

You can play it with a different experience that other can't give u!!!


----------



## mikeosoft (May 29, 2007)

wiis got some lame games so far, while 360 is burnin tha chaaaarts with great titles like lost planet, forza 2, fuckin' crackdown, etc...


----------



## andyfreeman (May 29, 2007)

I had a Xbox 360 and absolutely loved it, i didnt get enough time to play it and felt it was more of a hardcore gamers console in that the games are a lot more in depth and you needed to dedicate a bit more time to it to really get the most out of it.
XBLive also was amazing !

So i decided to swap to the Wii on the basis that i only really get an hour here and there to get a game so the range of games on the Wii are more welcoming to a pickup for a bit then put down and come back to later sorta behaviour.
I do not regret the change i made but do miss the games on the 360.
the Wii is more of a fun/party console IMO


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 30, 2007)

dude def get the wii - no question

the real question is 360 or ps3 and i made a thread poll about that


----------

